#  Der kleine Patient >   Zahnungsbeschwerden bei Baby >

## Anni85

Hallo zusammen! 
Mein Sohn (11 Monate) hat bereits die vier Schneidezähne, die auch ohne große Probleme durchgekommen sind. Nun quält er sich schon seit einigen Tagen mit Zähnchen Nummer 5 und 6. Das Zahnfleisch ist rot und geschwollen, er speichelt viel, ist weinerlich und die Nase läuft. Es scheint ihm wirklich weh zu tun, auch nachts wacht er öfter auf und weint, dabei ist er sonst ein guter Schläfer. Gestern habe ich ihm sogar schon IBU-Saft gegeben, damit er wenigstens ein bisschen zur Ruhe kommt, aber das möchte ich jetzt nicht jeden Abend machen. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich ihm das Zahnen ein wenig erleichtern kann? Von Oma hat er eine Bernsteinkette bekommen, die bringt aber überhaupt nichts. Sie meinte noch, Veilchenwurzel soll auch helfen. Da hab ich aber gelesen, dass das nicht so ganz ohne sein soll. Meiner großen Tochter haben diese gekühlten Beißringe immer gut getan - aber die wirft der Kleine sofort aus dem Bettchen. Was gibt es denn sonst noch für Hausmittel?  
Freue mich über Antworten! Schonmal vielen Dank vorab - 
eine ratlose Anni  :Huh?:

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Anni,  
sicher schwieriges Thema.Dies mit der Kette bringt nichts. Das mit der  Veilchenwurzel stimmt! Es gibt da noch diverse Zahnungshilfen allerdings  die Mittel haben oft  zweifelhafte Inhaltsstoffe Alkohol, Schmerzmittel  usw.  
Ausser dieses Mammut Zahni-Gel (1) es enthält neebn  Kamillenblütenextrakt noch Nelkenblätteröl . Das mit den Nelken kennt  man ja bei Zahnschmerzen sollte man auf eine Nelke kauen. (als  Erwachsener).
Das ist das Einzige was mir im Moment einfällt. Ob das der Sohn wieder  ausspuckt oder..? Ich würde einmal in der Apotheke fragen evtl. können  die Dich beraten.  Testberichte Mittel gegen Zahnungsbeschwerden - Ã–KO-TEST Online - www.oekotest.de 
Also irgendwie eine "Gute Nacht " Evtl.kannst Du einmal schreiben was dann wirklich etwas gebracht hat  
Viele Grüsse Stefan   *
(1) Inhaltsstoffe von M- Zahni Gel *   *wirksame Bestandteile*                                     Kamillenblüten Extrakt                                Polysorbat 20                               (Hilfstoff)                               Xanthan gummi                               (Hilfstoff)                               Wasser, gereinigt                              41,00 mg (Hilfstoff)                               Saccharin, Natriumsalz                               (Hilfstoff)                               Panthenol                                Natrium hydroxid                               (Hilfstoff)                               Laureth-5                               (Hilfstoff)                               Linalool                               (Hilfstoff)                               Hyetellose                               (Hilfstoff)                               Aromastoffe, natürlich und naturidentisch                               (Hilfstoff)                               Benzoesäure                               (Hilfstoff)                               D-Limonen                               (Hilfstoff)                               Eugenol                                Glycerol                               (Hilfstoff)                               Nelkenblätteröl

----------


## LisaM

Hallo Anni, 
mit Ibu wäre ich auch vorsichtig, das ist zwar ab und zu OK, aber sollte natürlich nicht jeden Tag nötig sein. Genauso Schmerzzäpfchen - das sollte ein Mittel für den Notfall bleiben. 
Kälte ist auf jeden Fall gut - vielleicht kannst du es statt mit dem Beißring mit gekühlter Möhre, kühlen Apfelstückchen oder einem kühlen Waschlappen probieren. Auf jeden Fall tut alles gut, auf dem dein Sohn gefahrlos herumkauen kann - der Druck auf das Zahnfleisch tut gut und hilft, den Durchbruch des Zahns zu beschleunigen. Du musst nur dabei bleiben, nicht dass er sich dabei verschluckt. Und natürlich abends die (bereits vorhandenen) Zähne putzen. Unter Gesunder Mund - Gesunder Mund gibt es eine Unterseite zum Thema Zahnen. 
Bei den Veilchenwurzeln bin ich inzwischen skeptisch. Meine Oma war auch begeistert davon, aber ich habe gelesen, dass sich darin Bakterien ansammeln können. Und wie oft willst du die Wurzel auskochen, um das zu vermeiden? Dann lieber echtes Obst/Gemüse, das ist sauber. 
Alles Gute,
Lisa

----------


## CleanTech2201

Zahnen kann für das Kind wirklich unangenehm sein. Ich würde dir raten das Zahnfleisch erstmal sanft mit etwas warmen Kamillentee zu massieren. Das kann zumindest die Schmerzen etwas eindämmen und bildet möglicherweise eine Alternative zum IBU-Saft. 
Extra dafür gibt es Fingeraufsätze, damit man vorsichtig und weich massieren kann und das Zahnfleisch nicht noch mehr reizt.  
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Larunia

Du könntest es auch mit Osanit Globui versuchen.

----------


## Ninna

Ich habe bei meinem Baby das Zahnfleisch mit dem Finger massiert und dann hat er was kaltes zum kauen bekommen. Hat gut geholfen.

----------


## JessiF

Bernsteinkette oder Homöopathie wie Globuli haben keine wissenschaftliche Wirkung. Genauso gut kann man sich irgendeinen Stein um den Hals binden, oder einfach Kristallzucker essen. Kann bei solchen Sachen nur den Kopf schütteln!

----------

